

Ask HN: What would make HN disable the vote-up button of a post/comment? - xm

Is it a software bug or intentional spam prevention?
======
petercooper
The parent post could have been made "dead". That will remove the ability to
do votes, etc, even from your threads page.

------
aeontech
You probably already voted.

~~~
xm
What happened is that I voted up a new comment and its vote become 2. But
after I refreshed the page, its vote went back to 1. I tries again and the
vote was still 1 and the vote button was gone. So I cannot vote it any more.

I think you are right that the button disappears after I vote. But somehow the
vote was not counted.

~~~
mfukar
Sounds like somebody else downvoted it, too.

